# Baytril side effects



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

Miyuki was prescribed recently a refill on his baytril since his upper respiratory infection has returned. While taking this dose of Baytril he seems to be having a lot of intestinal issues with soft green stools. Not quite watery diarrhea yet but I'm worried it may reach that point. He is still eating, drinking, and very active. Is this a common side effect with baytril?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes. Any antibiotic can cause a hedgehog's stool to change like that. Baytril is notorious for it. Its a great antibiotic, but it can wreck havoc on their GI.

If you aren't already, get some probiotics (acidolphilus from a health food store will work). And give them to your hedgehog between antibiotic doses. It will help provide some good bacteria back to your hedgehog's GI and can help settle his GI.

If it gets too bad, contact your veterinarian and let him know. He may want to prescribe a different antibiotic.


----------



## Haley&Henry (Nov 2, 2013)

******(acidolphilus from a health food store will work)
Right now, my little guy is 7/ 8 weeks old. His poop is a little on the soft side, which the breeder told me is pretty normal for the babies but I will definitely keep my eye on it and want to remember these probiotics just in case


----------

